# My first build of 2012 The Fujimi Ferrari F10



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

This is my first kit of the new year. It is Fujimi's Ferrari F10. The kit was easy and nicely detailed. The tire decals were missing from the kit. I sent an email, and hopefully will get a replacement set.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Really nice build!

Too bad Formula 1 has a mandate for the constructors to design ugly cars.  That dorsal fin the last few years just doesn't do it for me.

And now those wheezing little V8s...4 cylinders on the horizon...sigh. I miss the "sleek & swoopy" designs of the 90' - early 00s...V12s, V10s. Man, I'm getting old! 

Anyway, congrats on a sharp build-up. Ferarri's always a winner - even if they haven't crossed the finish line first much lately :thumbsup:.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

In that one pic taken from overhead I can see the mold line on the tires.
any way it is a nice bright red looking build, and I'm not into Formula 1 cars. But it does look good!!


----------

